# My Smoked Salmon



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

I buy whole Atlantic salmon from Golden Seafood in Kemah. I cut fillets into palm sized chunks then brine for 24 hours. Pic #1

Then air dried for 3-4 hours till a film or Pellicle is formed(not tacky). Pic #2

In Bradley Smoker: 2 hours at 110 deg,2 hours at 140 deg 1 hour at 170 deg. Pic #3

Cooled and ready to package. Pic#4

Sealed up and ready to freeze. Pic #5


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice. That chit wouldn't last long around my house. Lol. I love smoked salmon more so than a good dried sausage.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

very nice work right there!


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

LooKs great, kind of brine you use?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That looks soooooo much better than the 1/2 raw salmon everyone seems to favor.I would love to try some that looks like yours!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

peckerwood said:


> That looks soooooo much better than the 1/2 raw salmon everyone seems to favor.I would love to try some that looks like yours!


The half raw stuff is Salmon Lox , it's cold smoked the fish above is hot smoked which I'll agree is much much better


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

rynochop said:


> LooKs great, kind of brine you use?


1-1/2 gallons of H2O
1 lb Dark Brown sugar
12 oz Molasas
2 cups Kosher salt
1 cup of Soy sauce
1/4 cup crushed Garlic
1/4 cup of pepper corns
2 Tbls of Morton's Tender Quick
4 oz of good Scotch

Stir for 10 minutes


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

Look's great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

What wood do you smoke with?


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

ROBALO 2160 said:


> What wood do you smoke with?


Alder


----------



## larr (Jun 21, 2016)

ROBALO 2160 said:


> What wood do you smoke with?


I cut it in "fingers" and coat with lemon pepper. cook for about an hour at 200 degrees.
I will also soak the fish for 30 minute in red food dye before cooking to give it that beautiful look. Simple, serve with capers, onion, and mustard on a good cracker. 
Note: also just put it in a salad!


----------



## Karen M (Jun 27, 2016)

Just smoked some salmon for New Year's Eve. I use a dry brine.
4 parts dk brown sugar
1 part kosher salt
coarse ground black pepper to taste
garlic powder to taste

Layer the fillets in a plastic tub completely packed with the rub. Refrigerate overnight. If needed, move the fillets around if they are not covered. Completely rinse off. Let dry in open air.

I used peach wood this time. Also like apple wood. Smoked similar temps as the op. 

I am actually eating some for breakfast right now.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

That looks great Mark// Hot smoked i presume.. What shelf life do you think you have with the non frozen ? 

When I smoke, I wet brine, air dry as well. Some go extensice on days od soacking.. 
I added some honey and cracked pepper of choice on topped and smoked it for about 20 mins more


----------

